# Stupid Idiot with a Revolver!!



## Mr Magnum (Apr 18, 2007)

He just violated one of the 4 rules of gun safety. a disgrace to responsible gun owners! makes us all look bad. :smt076


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Mr Magnum said:


> He just violated one of the 4 rules of gun safety. a disgrace to responsible gun owners! makes us all look bad. :smt076


Bad, but I've seen just as bad at half a dozen public ranges.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

If he keeps snapping that revolver shut his poor gun skills won't matter. :watching:


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

W O W...........................................


----------



## Mr Magnum (Apr 18, 2007)

somebody just sent me this... i know, i know.. this is just never going to end.. but this is just 14 seconds so have a blast.

and..........almost peed my pants watching it.. im out!

to all, stay safe & happy shooting!


----------

